# Team Sky/Ineos



## brommers (12 Dec 2018)

Breaking News

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/46535894


----------



## Beebo (12 Dec 2018)

Not a huge surprise given new ownership. 

Will another sponsor step up to the plate.


----------



## Venod (12 Dec 2018)

Sky news is also reporting the story.

https://news.sky.com/story/sky-to-e...RbfeNXxdiEnuDOwY3BjykAZOLTgxbXr755cpXmZZ7-gkQ


----------



## Gary E (12 Dec 2018)

Need to know the name of the new owners soonest so that all the haters can get their hateful posts ready


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2018)

Gary E said:


> Need to know the name of the new owners soonest so that all the haters can get their hateful posts ready


Sly and the Family Stone are entering a bid.... then we can have the aptly named Team Sly....


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Dec 2018)

New name,new image.Same team.?


----------



## DCLane (12 Dec 2018)

This isn't a surprise - they should be able to get a new set of sponsors. However, it'll take a big backer to keep things anywhere near the same level.


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Dec 2018)

It should be Team Amazon next then all the packages will be tracked and arrive on time.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2018)

Tinkoff


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Dec 2018)

At least Geraint Thomas will get one year of his new, better paid contract.

I doubt they will get a more lucrative sponsor and next year will be very interesting indeed.


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2018)

Clearly it’s become to toxic a brand to be seen with. No surprise they pulled the plug. If it’s to carry on as is who ever wants it will need deep pockets


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2018)

Chances are it will be a betting company or online casino


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2018)

@Threevok maybe right can’t see that ending well either.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2018)

Threevok said:


> Chances are it will be a betting company or online casino


Not sure about that. Is cycling a big betting sport?

Given Sky are reported to have bankrolled the cycling team with a budget bigger than anyone else's it will be interesting to see whether they can attract a big sponsor to maintain this or will drop down to the same levels as the likes of Movistar


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Not sure about that. Is cycling a big betting sport?



I don't know about that, but it's more about raising brand awareness, than anything else


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Dec 2018)

How many kids are expecting a full Team Sky cycling strip under the tree this Christmas?


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Dec 2018)

Sky have grown to be a very successful team due to the money invested in them. Unless they get a similar level of sponsorship it is inevitable that they will become just another team. The only question then will be how long it will take for their best riders, and support team, to leave and for the results to fall off.

I doubt there will be many people on the European mainland upset by this news.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

I guess the cost of jiffy bags has driven them out of the game.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Dec 2018)

Sponsors in cycling are only ever temporary, once they've reached the limit of brand exposure they pull out. 

Apparently McLaren are looking to come into cycling, so that could get interesting.


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2018)

Business come and go in all sports any team given the money can be top of the tree football as good example is full of them. 
How much the money needed and it's worth in terms of profile. Is quite another i don't know enough about pro cycling to know the money need to to have even a 1/2 decent team and for that to translate into profile to make it worth it. 

How much can a 1/2 decent team be had for to make it worth the money from a business case? 

Who ever takes it on if they can't match the money the party is over if they can match it they maybe onto a good thing if they can keep the cycle side of the brand from going toxic. If not it maybe a costly mess companies live and die by a brand once it get's toxic and it don't take much it's game over.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Apparently McLaren are looking to come into cycling, so that could get interesting.



McLaren are coming in with Bahrain Merida, I suspect kicking and screaming because they are being forced into it. It will be interesting to see how much effort they put in and what new technologies can do to shake up the peloton.


----------



## Beebo (12 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Apparently McLaren are looking to come into cycling, so that could get interesting.



Will they bring their innovative folding buggy technology with integrated rain hood into the peloton?


I know its a different company


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2018)

Beebo said:


> Will they bring their innovative folding buggy technology with integrated rain hood into the peloton?


Nah... the UCI will ban such innovation....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2018)

Now aponsored by GSK.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Dec 2018)

tom73 said:


> Clearly it’s become to toxic a brand to be seen with. No surprise they pulled the plug. If it’s to carry on as is who ever wants it will need deep pockets


No it's more to do with Sky being under new ownership


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I guess the cost of jiffy bags has driven them out of the game.



Office supplies are doing a special Team Sky pack complete with a pen that does not work for the recird keeping.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Dec 2018)

Team SportsDirect ......They can all ride Muddy Foxes.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Dec 2018)

Froome has a contract with Sky until end of 2020 how well he stand as they are pulling out at the end of 2019 could they put him on garden leave for a year?


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Froome has a contract with Sky until end of 2020 how well he stand as they are pulling out at the end of 2019 could they put him on garden leave for a year?


What would be the point of that? His contract is with Sky Cycling (or whatever the corporate entity is that "owns" the team). Sky TV is a sponsor that is pulling out. Sky Cycling still has a contractual obligation to pay Froome according to his contract. Whether they can afford to pay it or not is another matter. But if they can, he'll race. If they can't, they're in breach and Froome could go elsewhere


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Dec 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sly and the Family Stone are entering a bid.... then we can have the aptly named Team Sly....



Or Pukka....Team Pie


----------



## DRM (12 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> What would be the point of that? His contract is with Sky Cycling (or whatever the corporate entity is that "owns" the team). Sky TV is a sponsor that is pulling out. Sky Cycling still has a contractual obligation to pay Froome according to his contract. Whether they can afford to pay it or not is another matter. But if they can, he'll race. If they can't, they're in breach and Froome could go elsewhere


Surely the wages are covered by the bond deposited with the UCI so they will get paid, it will be interesting to see how this pans out, it could definitely be the beginning of the end, I can’t think how they will get the financial backing of someone like Sky TV, sponsors are hard to come by at the best of times, let alone one with such a huge budget.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Or Pukka....Team Pie



Team Pie in the Sky


----------



## roadrash (12 Dec 2018)

team frey bentos


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> team frey bentos


Now that would be team kit I could wear...


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2018)

The’d be no need for a Jiffy bag then. They come with premade protection.  That’s if they don’t lose the key


----------



## JohnMartin (12 Dec 2018)

It would be nice to see one of the bike manufacturers running the team but don't know if they would have that sort of budget.


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Dec 2018)

JohnMartin said:


> It would be nice to see one of the bike manufacturers running the team but don't know if they would have that sort of budget.



Apologies to Hacienda71, but Mike Ashley and the Sky team could be a match made in heaven. He has a good record in owning a sports team .


----------



## Siclo (13 Dec 2018)

DRM said:


> Surely the wages are covered by the bond deposited with the UCI so they will get paid



The bond is only 15% of the rider salary budget, it's lodged either at the point of licence application or at the start of the season when the licence has been issued for multiple years, so no there is no bond to cover 2020 salaries. In fact I don't think any licences have been issued beyond 2019 because the UCI want to reduce the number of teams, in the absence of a new sponsor riders will need WT points to be attractive to a new team, that could well impact Sky's tactics of the whole team riding for one rider.

The bond is only designed to ensure the riders get something if a team folds during a season, not to cover multi-year contracts. The 2020 bond will have to lodged by the new sponsor so they'll need to get a shift on.


----------



## Milzy (14 Dec 2018)

Threevok said:


> Chances are it will be a betting company or online casino


Might be Amazon they want everything.


----------



## Ian H (14 Dec 2018)

Perhaps the UCI could consider putting a limit on sponsorship funding, to lessen the danger of cycling turning into something purely dominated by money, as seems pretty much the case with professional football.


----------



## DRM (14 Dec 2018)

Just a thought, hopefully our wonderful news media can now congratulate themselves on destroying something good that has happened in UK sport, perhaps as a nation all we deserve is the plucky Brit who turns up & has a go, rather than a a force to be reckoned with, well done for bringing down another success story.


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Dec 2018)

DRM said:


> Just a thought, hopefully our wonderful news media can now congratulate themselves on destroying something good that has happened in UK sport, perhaps as a nation all we deserve is the plucky Brit who turns up & has a go, rather than a a force to be reckoned with, well done for bringing down another success story.



I'm not sure Sky didn't contribute a little bit to the mess themselves. With all that money behind them they should have been squeaky clean..........and had better record-keeping systems. Marginal gains and all that.

It is a shame, however, for the Sky and British teams.


----------



## DRM (14 Dec 2018)

I genuinely think that they aren’t the only ones who push the rules as far as possible, & yes I think the one big mistake was to say they would have nothing to do former dopers, or those who have arranged it, without being scrupulous in their background checks prior to employing that person, however the press took great delight in sticking the boot in over TUE’s & Jiffy bags etc, BBC included, every time cycling is mentioned they have to mention it, regardless of what the article is about, so Sky TV’s new owners don’t want anything to do with the team, they don’t need the negative press.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2018)

Alexa, buy me a cycling team.


----------



## mjr (15 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> What would be the point of that? His contract is with Sky Cycling (or whatever the corporate entity is that "owns" the team). Sky TV is a sponsor that is pulling out. Sky Cycling still has a contractual obligation to pay Froome according to his contract. Whether they can afford to pay it or not is another matter. But if they can, he'll race. If they can't, they're in breach and Froome could go elsewhere


As it says in the inrng article, the cycling team is actually a subsidiary of Sky, similar to how EF actually bought Slipstream. They can pay the contracted money, else the reputation damage alone would be messy.


----------



## roadrash (15 Dec 2018)

teams come and go , tis the nature of things, I cant see any other sponsor coming in with the same budget, which to be honest allowed them to buy up a lot of top tier riders to be nothing more than domestiques. ive read a lot of people complain about that fact but lets be honest, if other teams could afford to do the same , its what they would have done themselves,.... change isn't always a bad thing, all we can do is wait and see


----------



## MrPorridge (16 Dec 2018)

Hmmm. Wondering if a leveraged buyout in the style of the Glaziers at Manchester United might be on the cards?
Not being financially savvy, I still don't quite understand how you can buy a very expensive company out with loans and then saddle the company you've bought with repaying the capital and interest on those self same loans. Damn clever stuff though so maybe we could buy them out with a few applications to some of the payday loan companies? (Rates don't matter as uncle Dave will be paying for it.)

As others have pointed out in the thread, there are no shortage of organisations that are associated with the team's success who could be persuaded to part with a few bob for exposure that they, if we're honest, have already had...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> I'm not sure Sky didn't contribute a little bit to the mess themselves. With all that money behind them they should have been squeaky clean..........and had better record-keeping systems. Marginal gains and all that.
> 
> It is a shame, however, for the Sky and British teams.



Record keeping was marginal losses


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Record keeping was marginal losses



Nothing marginal about it.


----------



## Lloss (26 Dec 2018)

Anybody who takes any of the riders is taking a chance IMO.


----------



## mjr (6 Jan 2019)

https://www.velonews.com/2018/12/road/signing-froome-would-be-an-expensive-complicated-deal_482469 reckons taking Froome would cost £10m to also hire his preferred helpers, but the author either has gaps in his knowledge or is so hard that he doesn't regard a broken foot as a serious injury.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2019)

They’re going Colombian......

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ecopetrol-linked-with-taking-over-team-sky-sponsorship/


----------



## MikeG (14 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> They’re going Colombian......



That's the discussion that we've heard about. I'd be amazed if it was the only ongoing conversation on the subject.


----------



## Milzy (14 Feb 2019)

Let’s get all the ridiculous TUE’s for cocaine rubbish jokes out of the way then.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> That's the discussion that we've heard about. I'd be amazed if it was the only ongoing conversation on the subject.



Oh I'm sure they'll be talking to others. Anyhow, we'll know soon enough as April 1 seems to be the deadline for making an application for registration of a new team. 

I wonder what all the Sky fans would make of the team being registered as a Colombian team.


----------



## Milzy (14 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Oh I'm sure they'll be talking to others. Anyhow, we'll know soon enough as April 1 seems to be the deadline for making an application for registration of a new team.
> 
> I wonder what all the Sky fans would make of the team being registered as a Colombian team.


I bet £10 it will never happen


----------



## FishFright (14 Feb 2019)

Milzy said:


> I bet £10 it will never happen



Because ... ?? Pro cycle teams are like ships, registered at the most advantageous county at the time.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2019)

Milzy said:


> I bet £10 it will never happen



Well it seems an outside bet, but let’s face it, if Sky wants to be kept in the manner it’s become accustomed, the money’s come from somewhere pretty funky.


----------



## Milzy (14 Feb 2019)

FishFright said:


> Because ... ?? Pro cycle teams are like ships, registered at the most advantageous county at the time.


Should be registered by Yorkshire the best county in the world.


----------



## MikeG (14 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> .......April 1 seems to be the deadline for making an application for registration of a new team......



Honest question here (I have no idea of the answer). Will this be a new team? Same team different sponsor.......does that constitute a new team?


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Honest question here (I have no idea of the answer). Will this be a new team? Same team different sponsor.......does that constitute a new team?



Sorry, I wasn’t clear in my post - it’s not just new teams. The UCI will award 18 world tour licenses for 2020 which will last for three years. All teams that want a license will need to apply.


----------



## MikeG (15 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Sorry, I wasn’t clear in my post - it’s not just new teams. The UCI will award 18 world tour licenses for 2020 which will last for three years. All teams that want a license will need to apply.



And do they have to have their sponsor and team name settled at that point?


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2019)

Milzy said:


> Let’s get all the ridiculous TUE’s for cocaine rubbish jokes out of the way then.


What about petrol-motored bike jokes?


----------



## Siclo (15 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> And do they have to have their sponsor and team name settled at that point?



Not sure about the team name, the management company used to be able to apply, Tour Racing in the case, I think that's changed but could be wrong.

They have to demonstrate they meet the ethical, sporting and financial criteria, so yes they need their sponsorship sorted.


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2019)

Poor Ben Swift, ouch
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ben-swift-in-intensive-care-with-spleen-injury/


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2019)

ouch


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2019)

Get well soon ! Sounds nasty.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> What about petrol-motored bike jokes?



Well it is rumoured that Wiggo had petrol in his water bottles, and that tubes when into his frame from there to feed the engine.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Well it is rumoured that Wiggo had petrol in his water bottles, and that tubes when into his frame from there to feed the engine.


Is Viz still for sale ?


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Team Ineos?
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team-sky-expected-to-become-team-ineos/


From one Brexit- pushing tax migrant to another? Hold your nose folks and pass the cash!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Mar 2019)

Think I read somewhere also that EF we're getting a new sponsorship from TOTAL. The oil company


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Mar 2019)

Funny enough just seen it !

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1107587401805955072?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Don't they have enough sponsors already? EF Education First, Powered by Canondale, Clothed by Rafa ... Lubed by Total.


Slightly worried by the "lubed by total"...


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Funny enough just seen it !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1107587401805955072?s=19



So it's DE not EF that's getting totalled. EF are a headline-sponsor-owned team like Sky so it seemed a bit unlikely they'd dilute their education brand with oil.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> So it's DE not EF that's getting totalled. EF are a headline-sponsor-owned team like Sky so it seemed a bit unlikely they'd dilute their education brand with oil.


But there's money in that there oil Jethro !


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> But there's money in that there oil Jethro !


But not the sort of crime NCIS would be interested in.

(Just imagine Harmon and Ebsen swapping roles  )


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2019)

Ineos/the bloke who owns it appear to have nearly limitless amounts of money, so presumably it will be business as usual.

The new team will continue to be the best resourced in the peloton, and continue to be successful on the back of that.

When I first started taking an armchair interest in pro cycling a few years ago, I latched on to Sky because it appeared that was a bit like supporting a UK national team.

Not sure why I thought that, probably because I saw Brallsford involved in Sky and our track cyclists.

Then there was Sky Rides, which also cemented Sky's connection to 'official' cycling.

Sky Rides are finished now, but I wonder if the new sponsor will continue to position the team as a semi-national one.


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Sky Rides are finished now, but I wonder if the new sponsor will continue to position the team as a semi-national one.


Semi-national? Half British, Half Monagasque? https://www.theguardian.com/busines...s-richest-man-to-leave-uk-for-tax-free-monaco


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2019)

Ineos already sponsor an Americas Cup team for £110 million, so cycling is a cheap business compared to sailing and should get more coverage in the media.

This sponsorship is lose change when you are worth £20billion.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Monagasque?


Funny how this word seems to have suddenly appeared, it's just popped up in F1, where most of the drivers have lived for years & I'd never heard it before


----------



## DRM (19 Mar 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Ineos/the bloke who owns it appear to have nearly limitless amounts of money, so presumably it will be business as usual.
> 
> The new team will continue to be the best resourced in the peloton, and continue to be successful on the back of that.
> 
> ...


Ineos is a name that no-one had heard of until this leaked, so as far as advertising goes, it's already worked before they even have the new kit made, so this sponsorship deal has proved to be a bargain, the sailing team didn't make (pardon the pun) such a big splash in the papers or t.v news as the deal to sponsor Team Sky has.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2019)

Quite ironic after Sky's anti-plastics campaign(Ocean Rescue?) that they are going into bed with a company with multiple fracking interests in the UK and abroad..
Radcliffe has thrown the toys out the pram a few times in his dealings with the Scottish Government over the ban on fracking and a couple of other things..
This one will be interesting...


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2019)

DRM said:


> Ineos is a name that no-one had heard of until this leaked, so as far as advertising goes, it's already worked before they even have the new kit made, so this sponsorship deal has proved to be a bargain, the sailing team didn't make (pardon the pun) such a big splash in the papers or t.v news as the deal to sponsor Team Sky has.


In the sailing world they made a big splash. It seems a smaller splash in the cycling world.


----------



## tom73 (20 Mar 2019)

So the official unveiling of the new look Sky team will be at the TDY by the very company that want to frack all over Yorkshire. 
What can possible go wrong? Shame the route is not going near and around Kirby Misperton as is the past that would have been interesting.


----------



## snorri (23 Mar 2019)

DRM said:


> Ineos is a name that no-one had heard of until this leaked,


Everyone with a passing interest in environmental issues has been well aware of Ineos for some time.

https://unearthed.greenpeace.org/2019/03/23/ineos-chemicals-environment-pollution-eu-lobbying/

The chemicals giant said thousands of jobs could be lost unless it is exempt from EU clean air and water regulations, documents reveal.


----------



## roadrash (23 Mar 2019)

I would imagine there will be some team sky kit for sale cheap in the near future


----------



## User169 (2 Apr 2019)

MikeG said:


> And do they have to have their sponsor and team name settled at that point?



The applications are in...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/23-teams-confirm-interest-for-2020-mens-worldtour-places/


----------



## snorri (24 Apr 2019)

tom73 said:


> So the official unveiling of the new look Sky team will be at the TDY by the very company that want to frack all over Yorkshire. What can possible go wrong?


http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/l...-421000?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## tom73 (24 Apr 2019)

Good luck to them


----------



## netman (24 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> The applications are in...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/23-teams-confirm-interest-for-2020-mens-worldtour-places/



"To secure WorldTour status, teams have to satisfy sporting, ethical, financial, organisational and administrative rules when they apply for WorldTour places in the autumn."

So... Ineos are going to be cleaning up their act then


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Apr 2019)

Just out of interest, anyone know what will happen at Romandie next week? Team Sky stages one and two then Ineos form stage three onwards with an overnight kit etc change?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> Just out of interest, anyone know what will happen at Romandie next week? Team Sky stages one and two then Ineos form stage three onwards with an overnight kit etc change?


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tea...-at-romandie-but-new-kit-saved-for-yorkshire/


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Apr 2019)

Thanks for that @Adam4868 
We don't check the cyclingnews site often enough to have picked it up.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> Thanks for that @Adam4868
> We don't check the cyclingnews site often enough to have picked it up.


Basically you've got until the 30th to wear your sky skinsuit then bin it !


----------



## mjr (26 Apr 2019)

So, the new Team Fracky Placky can't even launch cleanly?


----------



## IanSmithCSE (26 Apr 2019)

Good morning

Went to 

https://store.teamsky.com/collections/clearance

hoping for a discount large enough to cover the embarrassment of wearing Sky kit whilst poodling along and dripping sweat everywhere.

Assuming that such a discount conceptually exists, stuff wasn't cheap enough, yet....!

Bye

Ian


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2019)

team sky ride riding their last race today, ...so long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> team sky ride riding their last race today, ...so long and thanks for all the fish


What's in a name....business as usual I think.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2019)

yeah it will be the same in all but name


----------



## tom73 (29 Apr 2019)

Not quite one did promote the environmental impact of plastic and the other is hell bent on distorting it.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2019)

tom73 said:


> Not quite one did promote the environmental impact of plastic and the other is hell bent on distorting it.


I can't really think of "sky" being ethical though,but I know what you mean.


----------



## tom73 (29 Apr 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I can't really think of "sky" being ethical though,but I know what you mean.



No not on my top ethical list either.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2019)

tom73 said:


> Not quite one did promote the environmental impact of plastic and the other is hell bent on distorting it.



I meant business as usual for the riders, not the sponsors, got to agree about the sponsor being a tw@t though


----------



## Slaav (29 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> I meant business as usual for the riders, not the sponsors, got to agree about the sponsor being a tw@t though



Is it not a trifle difficult to criticise too strongly and vociferously without first checking ones own pockets??

I agree with the sentiment and criticism of JR and how he makes money but I use and buy plastic. I also drive an ‘unfriendly’ Car...... I also don’t change stuff on a whim. Surely, it is lifetime ‘cost’ as per many arguments about CO2 emissions and the whole green lobby!?!? 

Having said that, INEOS appears to be ‘giving something back’ via the Sky deal? (Tin foil hat on and ducks behind the sofa.)


----------



## mjr (1 May 2019)

Slaav said:


> Is it not a trifle difficult to criticise too strongly and vociferously without first checking ones own pockets??
> 
> I agree with the sentiment and criticism of JR and how he makes money but I use and buy plastic. I also drive an ‘unfriendly’ Car...... I also don’t change stuff on a whim. Surely, it is lifetime ‘cost’ as per many arguments about CO2 emissions and the whole green lobby!?!?


How much fracking do you do? What volume of single use plastic do you make? JR is on a different scale to most of us.



> Having said that, INEOS appears to be ‘giving something back’ via the Sky deal? (Tin foil hat on and ducks behind the sofa.)


Greenwashing, so more of a PR spend than any sort of giving.


----------



## roadrash (1 May 2019)

I will pop my head up above the trenches and say if the team can carry on then as far as im concerned,thats a good thing, ive read that protesters are planning to disrupt the first stage on Thursday, WHY, why disrupt a sporting event not just for ineos but for all concerned, feck off and disrupt some of his dodgy practices if you must.


----------



## DogTired (1 May 2019)

mjr said:


> How much fracking do you do? What volume of single use plastic do you make? JR is on a different scale to most of us.
> 
> 
> Greenwashing, so more of a PR spend than any sort of giving.



Yeah while everyone is getting very excited about naughty INEOS ultimately the people that're blamed for ruining the planet are just the start of the supply chain. If the general public just stopped relentlessly buying s**** day-in day-out consumption (and the activities of INEOS et al) would diminish.

Can't say I'm a big fan of fracking, like everyone I prefer industrial activity to be away from my house and preferably in a 3rd world country where I don't get to hear any moaning. INEOS make it, we buy it. The chain is obvious and discussing disrupting a cycling team INEOS sponsors is asinine.

Hey ho. Roll on the TDF so the world can speculate about doping again...


----------



## tom73 (1 May 2019)

From what i've read the protesters are not planning to interfere with the race or the riders indeed they say they repect them for the work they put in as a sport. From what i've seen they are planning protest in other ways such as the use of land art and banners along the route. If this turns out not to be the case then i'm more than happy to stop anyone I see come the day.


----------



## tom73 (1 May 2019)

New kit been unveiled need t see it close up but on 1st look i'm not buying it. Logo with mixed font never good idea. 
https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/6371/red-and-black-team-ineos-unveil-new-team-kit


----------



## Jimidh (1 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> In what way is sponsoring a pro sports team giving anything back to anyone?


Keeping a team with a big support and following together for the enjoyment of fans.

Keeping all the support team in a job.


----------



## Jimidh (1 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hardly "giving back".
> 
> It's called advertising.


If course it’s advertising like every other sponsor in the sport. The sport would not survive without sponsors unfortunately - you can hold you nose all you want but if Ineos had decided to spend their adverting budget elsewhere there is a strong chance that people would be looking for new jobs.

One could also argue that by sponsoring a high profile team like this they are opening themselves up to negative publicity and therefore it isn’t possibly money well spent but I understand that the their owner is a huge cycling fan and doing it for that reason.


----------



## roadrash (1 May 2019)

Jimidh said:


> If course it’s advertising like every other sponsor in the sport. The sport would not survive without sponsors unfortunately - you can hold you nose all you want but if Ineos had decided to spend their adverting budget elsewhere there is a strong chance that people would be looking for new jobs.
> 
> One could also argue that by sponsoring a high profile team like this they are opening themselves up to negative publicity and therefore it isn’t possibly money well spent but I understand that the their owner is a huge cycling fan and doing it for that reason.




exactly, i cant understand folk saying.... well its a bit different from last year when sky was highlighting the curse of plastic in the ocean, that was sky , the sponsors message, not each individual rider, like i said above by all means moan about the guys fracking and plastics manufacture but thats got feck all to do with the riders, and anyone cursing his plastic manufacturing had best be sure they dont use plastic in any way shape or form, or be branded a hypocrite, i actually think some people would rather see the riders and staff out of a job than have ineos as sponsors


----------



## Milkfloat (1 May 2019)

Time for the thread title to be edited?


----------



## Beebo (1 May 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/48121132

He will pull his sponsorship if there is any evidence of drugs and cheating. 
Wonder what his opinion of TUEs is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2019)

Beebo said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/48121132
> 
> He will pull his sponsorship if there is any evidence of drugs and cheating.
> Wonder what his opinion of TUEs is.



He has that day off.


----------



## david k (1 May 2019)

tom73 said:


> New kit been unveiled need t see it close up but on 1st look i'm not buying it. Logo with mixed font never good idea.
> https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/6371/red-and-black-team-ineos-unveil-new-team-kit


I think I like it, but prefer the blue of sky, this kit using blue not red would have been good, but like sky 2019 kit

Thought this was only going to happen next year not this? Why has it happened now, or was it always going to be now and I got it wrong?


----------



## tom73 (1 May 2019)

Yes you got it wrong not hard given all the carry on


----------



## mjr (2 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> anyone cursing his plastic manufacturing had best be sure they dont use plastic in any way shape or form, or be branded a hypocrite,


That sort of extremism, threatening to physically permanently burn people for daring to argue that single use plastics should be avoidable and avoided, is what should have no place in cycling!


----------



## DRM (2 May 2019)

For what it's worth, if these protesters think they will bother Team Ineos/Chris Froome then they are sadly mistaken, the nasty and disgusting protests they endured as Team Sky by jealous French fans in the Tour de France were far worse, having urine thrown at them, chased up mountains by people in Doctor outfits accompanied by a giant inhaler, I'm sure that a paper mask with Devils horns will make them abandon and jump into the broom wagon....not


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2019)

Suhdave picks some strange bedfellows. I don't like Radcliffe at all, at all. His stance on fracking, Brexit, emissions and building a new British Land Rover, so long as the govt pays is all pretty dubious. I can't decide if Ineos may be the most amoral sponsor cycling has had. Research required.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2019)

The trouble is I like watching cycling ! Same with football,do you stop supporting your team because some shite sponsor like "Wonga" were sponsoring them.The Fracking thing does bother me as it's a thing close to home.I didn't like the association with Sky but I liked the riders/team.
So I'll go on watching/supporting until my concience gives up on me.If I have one.


----------



## tom73 (2 May 2019)

Supporting the members of a team who other than speaking out or walking off and leaving due to the sponsor have little to do with the activities of them. It's down to individuals to square. It's not at odds with equally pointing out and raising awareness of the sponsors activities. But if at the time you go out and buy stuff plastered with the sponsor is more of a difficult one to square.


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> The trouble is I like watching cycling ! Same with football,do you stop supporting your team because some shite sponsor like "Wonga" were sponsoring them.The Fracking thing does bother me as it's a thing close to home.I didn't like the association with Sky but I liked the riders/team.
> So I'll go on watching/supporting until my concience gives up on me.If I have one.



It really depends on which buttons it presses. It has definitely excorcised some Yorkshire councillors.



Dogtrousers said:


> As you say, research required but I imagine there would be some stiff competition from dodgy oligarchs and middle eastern countries with questionable human rights records.
> 
> I won't dig too deeply into the environmental credentials of the Belgian building industry in case I get disillusioned about Wanty Groupe Gobert.



I was thinking the same thing. Bahrain does not exactly have a wonderful human rights record, Katusha arguably has more dodgy environmental links, a quick Google shows me some anti-abortion links, tobacco, concrete making etc.... so perhaps not the most amoral but the closest to home we've ever had, plus a strong personal dislike of Britain's richest man, based on only what I've read, including today.


----------



## Lloss (2 May 2019)

He had better pull out now IMO a bunch of ordinary riders backed up with medicine.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2019)

Lloss said:


> He had better pull out now IMO a bunch of ordinary riders backed up with medicine.


I'd give him a ring and warn him,tell him what you know....


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> The trouble is I like watching cycling ! Same with football,do you stop supporting your team because some shite sponsor like "Wonga" were sponsoring them.The Fracking thing does bother me as it's a thing close to home.I didn't like the association with Sky but I liked the riders/team.
> So I'll go on watching/supporting until my concience gives up on me.If I have one.




i will keep watching as i always have , as pointed out above cycling has other dodgy sponsors, i just seperate the two mentally




Lloss said:


> He had better pull out now IMO a bunch of ordinary riders backed up with medicine.



and yet they have been investigated and ......remind me what the outcome was, oh yeah ....nothing. im not particularly a sky/ineos fan,well no more than any other team, but if something is proven then i hope they get everything they deserve but untill then.....

by the way their is a seperate thread about doping if it is of interest...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/doping-git-thread.164771/page-108#navigation


----------



## Stonechat (4 May 2019)

Football has problems with Betting companies as sponsors, its hardly unique
And remember when tobaccon companies sponsored everything as a way round advertising bans?


----------



## mjr (4 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> i will keep watching as i always have , as pointed out above cycling has other dodgy sponsors, i just seperate the two mentally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's been an outcome? I thought it was still pending due to the doctor's ill health. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/froome-and-wiggins-tues.207216/


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2019)

ok , just for your benefit seeing as you like to be awkward,.... up to know , there has been no allegation of cheating or doping in any form been proved against froome or wiggins ,up to present day, if and when there is, then I will change my views on the matter..…….even though you knew exactly what I meant.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> ok , just for your benefit seeing as you like to be awkward,.... up to know , there has been no allegation of cheating or doping in any form been proved against froome or wiggins ,up to present day, if and when there is, then I will change my views on the matter..…….even though you knew exactly what I meant.


Don't mess with @mjr he'll tell you when it's sorted !


----------



## mjr (4 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> ok , just for your benefit seeing as you like to be awkward,.... up to know , there has been no allegation of cheating or doping in any form been proved against froome or wiggins ,up to present day, if and when there is, then I will change my views on the matter..…….even though you knew exactly what I meant.


Actually, I agree with you on that, but I think it's a disgrace that various investigations and enquiries and proceedings are still continuing almost seven years later. Until they conclude, we can't really refer to an outcome and probably should keep an asterisk by Wiggins's win, if not some of Froome's


----------



## mjr (4 May 2019)

DRM said:


> For what it's worth, if these protesters think they will bother Team Ineos/Chris Froome then they are sadly mistaken, the nasty and disgusting protests they endured as Team Sky by jealous French fans in the Tour de France were far worse, having urine thrown at them, chased up mountains by people in Doctor outfits accompanied by a giant inhaler, I'm sure that a paper mask with Devils horns will make them abandon and jump into the broom wagon....not


Unlike the doctor ones, I don't think the anti fracky placky protests are really aimed at the riders or soigneurs. Most of them are under contract since before this sponsor was chosen and had no role in choosing it. I don't think anyone's expecting them to down tools over it. It's more about providing an alternative narrative to Jr's media show that's piggybacking on the cycling team.


----------



## Lloss (31 May 2019)

DRM said:


> For what it's worth, if these protesters think they will bother Team Ineos/Chris Froome then they are sadly mistaken, the nasty and disgusting protests they endured as Team Sky by jealous French fans in the Tour de France were far worse, having urine thrown at them, chased up mountains by people in Doctor outfits accompanied by a giant inhaler, I'm sure that a paper mask with Devils horns will make them abandon and jump into the broom wagon....not


Perhaps the French know something you don´t.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

Lloss said:


> Perhaps the French know something you don´t.


How to cook ?


----------



## Lloss (3 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> How to cook ?


Perhaps, but they know a doper when they see one.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jun 2019)




----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2019)

Lloss said:


> Perhaps, but they know a doper when they see one.


Seriously mate your like a broken fecking record.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jun 2019)

@Lloss perhaps a quick phone call to the U.C.I, and W.A.D.A,...... you seem to know something that everyone else has missed

As I said earlier IF anything is PROVEN, then by all means bang on about it and tell all how right you was, but until then


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2019)

Lloss said:


> Perhaps, but they know a doper when they see one.


Do they duck them or burn them at the stake?


----------



## roadrash (3 Jun 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sglyFwTjfDU


----------



## mjr (3 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Do they duck them or burn them at the stake?


Stake? Why bring Contador into this?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2019)

Fran Millar appointed CEO of Ineos.

View: https://twitter.com/EmmaKennaugh1/status/1144308652624568320?s=19


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jun 2019)

Lloss said:


> He had better pull out now IMO a bunch of ordinary riders backed up with medicine.



Is that you Bradley?


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2019)

Who will be the GC man for Ineos at the Vuelta? De La Cruz, TGH, Sivakov, Sosa or shared leadership?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Sivakov is possibly the best call although maybe Thomas will fancy a crack.
It's been surprising how those who have previously talked themselves up as GC contenders have had a bad year; Poels, Moscon, Kwiat.
De la Cruz isn't up to it imho.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

One of the blokes with the eyebrows on ITV, could have been Kennaugh, said the difference in training between arriving in form and arriving over cooked was minor and it only took a small misjudgement to get it wrong. He attributed the bad form of a few Ineos boys to exactly that.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Who will be the GC man for Ineos at the Vuelta? De La Cruz, TGH, Sivakov, Sosa or shared leadership?


What about that "joint leadership" thing everyone seems to go for TGH/Sivakov ?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Sivakov is possibly the best call although maybe Thomas will fancy a crack.
> It's been surprising how those who have previously talked themselves up as GC contenders have had a bad year; Poels, Moscon, Kwiat.
> De la Cruz isn't up to it imho.


Strange this Tour only really Dylan Vanbarle has been on form since Rowe went.


----------



## DRM (27 Jul 2019)

Lloss said:


> Perhaps the French know something you don´t.


No, the French know exactly what I, and everybody else knows, the last T de F winner from France was Bernard Hinault and they hate it, if you throw enough shoot about, perhaps some of it might stick, seems to be their main tactic.
However Julian Alaphilippe, Thibault Pinot et al seem to be doing their best to rectify this, it’s just boring accusing everyone else of doping.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

DRM said:


> No, the French know exactly what I, and everybody else knows, the last T de F winner from France was Bernard Hinault and they hate it, if you throw enough shoot about, perhaps some of it might stick, seems to be their main tactic.
> However Julian Alaphilippe, Thibault Pinot et al seem to be doing their best to rectify this, it’s just boring accusing everyone else of doping.


We don't rise to @Lloss.He only pops up now and again for food.
Great tour and Allaphillipe and Pinot have been great.Allaphillipe went a lot further than I gave him credit for ! No reason why he can't go on and win in future.
Saying that it's not over yet...what biblical weather today ? Swarm of locusts and Valverde wins the tour ?


----------



## DRM (27 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> We don't rise to @Lloss.He only pops up now and again for food.
> Great tour and Allaphillipe and Pinot have been great.Allaphillipe went a lot further than I gave him credit for ! No reason why he can't go on and win in future.
> Saying that it's not over yet...what biblical weather today ? Swarm of locusts and Valverde wins the tour ?


I totally agree it’s been fascinating this year, we seem to have witnessed a changing of the guard this year, as for what’s in store, I wouldn’t be at all surprised if the clouds parted, a big beam of light shone down and a Monty python style angel came down and flew alongside Bernal shouting allez allez as he rode on!


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> One of the blokes with the eyebrows on ITV, could have been Kennaugh, said the difference in training between arriving in form and arriving over cooked was minor and it only took a small misjudgement to get it wrong. He attributed the bad form of a few Ineos boys to exactly that.


I'm conscious of that too It's why I'm always undercooked when I go for a spin


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm conscious of that too It's why I'm always undercooked when I go for a spin



Don't you mean you've got a hangover from being p**sed the night before?


----------



## chriscross1966 (30 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Who will be the GC man for Ineos at the Vuelta? De La Cruz, TGH, Sivakov, Sosa or shared leadership?


Would love to see it being TGH but might be a year too early for him to be a true contender.... love to be wrong on that last bit


----------



## brommers (30 Jul 2019)

I think they might go for Sosa (another Columbian, only 21) Won the Vuelta a Burgos las year and another proper climber - which is what's going to be needed in the Vuelta this year.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2019)

Pretty strong line up for this.

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1156885899986255872?s=19


----------



## KneesUp (1 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Sivakov is possibly the best call although *maybe Thomas will fancy a crack*.
> It's been surprising how those who have previously talked themselves up as GC contenders have had a bad year; Poels, Moscon, Kwiat.
> De la Cruz isn't up to it imho.


You'd have to imagine that 'G' would be up for it - he's not got that many race miles on the clock this year, and he finished 2nd at the TdF. If Skineos really do take Froome, Bernal and Thomas to the TdF next year, you have to suspect that 'G' is unlikely to win it - the team really seemed to want Froome to get to 5 prior to his accident, and IIRC, they weren't really pretending otherwise even though Thomas was the defending champion, so next year - injuries and recoveries permitting - you'd imagine they'd go with Froome/Bernal leadership. So - to get to the point - if G wants more Grand Tour titles, this years' Vuelta might be a good place to start. At his age his isn't going to win lots of any of them, so if it were me I'd try and get 1 of each.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> I think they might go for Sosa (another Columbian, only 21) Won the Vuelta a Burgos las year and another proper climber - which is what's going to be needed in the Vuelta this year.



Yep, good shout - Sosa looks like a really interesting prospect who's probably about ready to break through to the big time. But team leader? I'm sure you're right that he'll be in the team but surely more likely as support for Sivakov again, as in the Giro?
ETA: have just seen that Sivakov isn't riding, so maybe you're right!

Osorio is another hot young Colombian, but he hasn't been picked up by a WT team... yet. I expect Sir Dave is keeping an eye on him.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> You'd have to imagine that 'G' would be up for it - he's not got that many race miles on the clock this year, and he finished 2nd at the TdF. If Skineos really do take Froome, Bernal and Thomas to the TdF next year, you have to suspect that 'G' is unlikely to win it - the team really seemed to want Froome to get to 5 prior to his accident, and IIRC, they weren't really pretending otherwise even though Thomas was the defending champion, so next year - injuries and recoveries permitting - you'd imagine they'd go with Froome/Bernal leadership. So - to get to the point - if G wants more Grand Tour titles, this years' Vuelta might be a good place to start. At his age his isn't going to win lots of any of them, so if it were me I'd try and get 1 of each.



Assuming Froome actually recovers to something like his previous levels, I suspect they will go Giro: Carapaz/Thomas. TdF: Froome/Bernal

Not sure about the Vuelta...Thomas+?


----------

